

Cool at 13, Adrift at 23 - joe5150
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/06/23/cool-at-13-adrift-at-23/?smid=fb-nytimes&smtyp=cur

======
joe5150
some of these comments are baloney, e.g.:

"This country is the only one I know in which 'popularity' or 'coolness' are
even concepts for middle and high school -age adolescents. There is something
seriously, deeply wrong with the way young people grow up here, in a bizarre
hierarchy of belonging. Envision a world in which all teenagers are accepted
equally, including their different talents and quirks. That is the world which
most of the world lives in."

that is someone's ra-ra "everything that's bad about America simply doesn't
exist in any form in Europe" cheer and it's tiresome.

